# Damolly retail park newry



## nad (18 Sep 2008)

Hi could anyone tell me if there is a web site for this park as i would like to know the choice of shops operating there,I Know Land of Leather and Currys are there,What other shops are there,and also what are there buisness hours, do they open on sundays,Have been googling for this info, but no luck yet,


----------



## teddyk (18 Sep 2008)

nad, 

there are not a whole lot of businesses there.

From memory:
B&Q
Smyths Toys
MFI
Currys
Land of Leather
Harveys (Furniture)
I think there is also a carpet shop and a bed shop.

Sunday opening hours are a bit restrictive.  I think (by law) the stores there cannot open until 1pm.

B&Q is open on Saturdays from 7am to 8pm, 1pm to 6pm on Sundays.

Hope this helps,

teddyk.


----------

